# Nissan Murano - Hid/xenon Ballast Light



## zuma (Sep 28, 2008)

I am trying to find a replacement ballast for a 2006 NISSAN MURANO
HID XENON LIGHT. NISSAN GETS $225 FOR LIGHT BULB AND $450 FOR BALLAST PLUS IS A BIT TO INSTALL, TOP BRACKET ON ENGINE COMES OFF.


----------



## Midnight Tech (Dec 31, 2001)

Prolly gonna have to go OEM on that ballast - try www.courtesyparts.com - they seem to have decent prices on parts but not sure on shipping.
Wagner Lighting carries the HID bulbs and most parts store sell them for about $125.


----------

